# Hello Penny



## Podgy's Mum (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi all, it's been ages since I was here last. Well it seems we have an addition to our family. 4 days ago a pigeon came calling - don't know how or why but she flew in under our porch one day, noticed Podgy & decided to stay! She (we have no doubt it's a she - u shd see her behaviour when Podgy starts prancing & tail dragging for my foot). Even followed him inside the house. We have caught her a couple of times and tho she isn't keen on it, she isn't frantic or stressed either. There is no leg band to ID her & she seems healthy.
Yesterday we discovered that she has mites so I sprayed both her & Podgy with a mite spray. I have checked inside her mouth and its nice and pink. Not sure exactly what I was looking for but remember reading something on here about white stuff in the mouth??? Also we have caged them both for 24 hours (separately) & treating for worms. Any thing else I should do? She is definitely comfortable here- we have been leaving her outside to come & go as she pleases but 'go' doesn't seem to be her plan. She follows Podgy everywhere, has 'forced' him to bill with her when he prances & postures - SO funny coz he seems to have NO idea what she is doing!! I wonder how much rejection one lady pigeon can take??
Anyway, a long winded message, just wondering what you all think about this and if u think Podgy may ever realise he is a bird not a human! Lol


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Aww that is so cute! She's in love! And fallen for the right bird too! Compared to the ferals, Podgy is a millionaire (with the love of humans!). Good luck to the lucky hen!

Looking forward to pictures of the two cuties!


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

That is so sweet.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

A match made in Pidgie Heaven, no doubt! Fated to be. She just has to teach Podgy what to do!


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Podgy will learn what to do in time.


----------



## Podgy's Mum (Nov 21, 2010)

Just an update for those interested in the Podgy & Penny Perfect Match Game Show - NOT! LOL 

Penny is so funny & very persistent! She still tries it on when Podgy does his little 'mating dance' to anything pink - seriously, he is pink mad! She hops & wing drags, crouches down & waits patiently for him to notice - but to no avail. He just isn't interested in her.  

In the meantime, she has completely made herself at home, preferring inside the house to outside. She has learned which cage is hers - but still likes to go inside Podgy's when he isn't looking & her favourite perch is on top of the bookcases - preferably Podgys bookcase, but will go to the other one & settle if he chases her away, which he often does. 

Yesterday he was in the bird bath & she jumped in next to him - after him looking at her strangely for a little while he decided that her splashing was the perfect opportunity to lay back with his wing raised & let her 'shower' him. After that she came around the front & cuddled under his crop - & he let her! Amazing. 

Today I had him in his cage with the door closed (he was being a grouch, so we put him away), Penny sat on top of his cage & they were 'kissing' through the bars! So cute. Except when Podgy decided he'd had enough & pecked her instead. When he came out again he was just as cranky & attacked her when she got too close 

Ah well - he seems to accept her more & more every day - but so far no luck on the 'romance' side of things. So, we continue to wait & hope & I will keep you all posted.
Cheers,
Dana


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

They sound so cute! As for liking pink, our ringneck, DeeDee, is also CRAZY over anything pink. He LOVES the little container where we keep the Sweet & Low, and he'll sit in there with his beak buried in the S&L with his tail twitching as he coos. Anybody know what it IS about the color pink that drives them bonkers?


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Isn't it funny how they have come into our lives. I want to see a picture of Penny! It's about to get a lot louder in your house LOL. Do you have your fake eggs ready? It sounds like little Miss Penny plans to have eggs as soon as possible.


----------



## Podgy's Mum (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey K & K - so nice to see you here again! Looking forward to some good catch ups!
Yes, we have the plastic eggs ready. She is definately in mother mode with her two eggs & we will see what comes of it. Probably nothing this time until Podgy learns what it is to be a man. LOL 

Podge will go into her cage when she hops out for Poop & stretch time - to eat her seed & will chase her out if she is still inside. I really hope they become mates. it will be so nice.

Will keep you posted.
Dana


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Ya know, Podgy may be showing more paternal signs than you realize. Kiko will call for Kalani to leave the nest when he is ready to take over his "shift". If she does not come off (she tends to be an overly devoted mommy and will stay on for over 20 hours unless Kiko runs her off) when Kiko is ready to sit, he will go into the nest and run her out and take his position on the eggs. So maybe Podgy is starting to feel the urge to sit on the eggs. Did he enter her cage before the eggs? Or, maybe he is just not good at sharing and wants his seed and hers! Oh my, Podgy's perfect little world just got turned upside down didn't it? Definatley not a case of love at first sight for him. 

I know! Considering Podgy's obsessive love of all things pink. You should make Penny a little pink outfit and put on her. He won't be able to resist her! LOL

Good luck!


----------



## ClaireinTX (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't know if it matters, but Rocky already had a nest and fake eggs long before Adrian came into his life. He was such an aggressive teenager that I decided to try the eggs and they calmed him right down.

Does Podgy have a nest with eggs? Maybe that could be the key. Rocky is devoted father and mate, but I still keep all other potential objects of affection away. I'm sure he misses a couple of favorites. He still occasionally goes after my hand, my gardening crocs, the chihuahia, etc. but it did seem like limiting his exposure to his favorite "old flames" really did help the bonding process along.

Also, is it possible that Penny is a male? I've read about lots of same-sex pigeon couples here. (People say they make the best parents to raise orphaned or rejected chicks.) If she is a he, then maybe Podgy is confused about how to react.


----------



## Podgy's Mum (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi Claire, yes Podgy has a nest & egg. He used to have a pink jingle ball cat toy that he sat on - it looked so funny. When I found small fake eggs in our local pet shop I bought him one. I wondered about Penny being a boy too, but seeing her behaviour when Podgy did his courting dance to whatever had taken his fancy at the time, it soon became clear she was a hen. Then she laid an egg which confirmed it clearly ;o)!! 
Hey Beth - yes, he went into the cage before the eggs, he is just greedy & wants her seed as well as his own lol
A pink dress for Penny may be the best option hah hah


----------

